# I found the stop smoking remedy!



## Benny (Sep 20, 2010)

First off, I don't care if you love or hate smoking or want to smoke until it kills you.

I came to the realization that it was killing me and I was paying the big tobacco/government taxes for an early painful death. 

If you want to quit then go to the library or buy/steal this book.....................The Easy Way to Quit Smoking by Allan Carr.

IT WORKS!!!!!! I've been a non-smoker for 18 days and its so fucking easy.


----------



## menu (Sep 20, 2010)

holy shit benny. I havent seen you on here in a minute


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 21, 2010)

sunflower seeds work
i have no desire for a cigarette if i constantly have seeds in my mouth.
wuh bam!


----------



## Benny (Sep 21, 2010)

You can't be really be free from cigs if you are trying to replace them with something else.


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 21, 2010)

Benny said:


> You can't be really be free from cigs if you are trying to replace them with something else.


 
I don't believe that, if your quitting to improve your health and replace the smokes with something healthier than aint that a victory?


----------



## Benny (Sep 21, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I don't believe that, if your quitting to improve your health and replace the smokes with something healthier than aint that a victory?


 
In theory it sounds great. It doesn't work though because I've tried it along with thousands of other people. Read the book...most of what we think we know about smoking is a falsity.


----------



## menu (Sep 21, 2010)

sunflower seed tear a mouth the fuck up. I tried that once and my mouth was raw for a grip


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 21, 2010)

Benny said:


> In theory it sounds great. It doesn't work though because I've tried it along with thousands of other people. Read the book...most of what we think we know about smoking is a falsity.


 
I have read it and I thought it was a bunch of psychological bullshit. but I also don't believe in addiction as a disease I was heavy into every street narcotic there is and quit them all cold turkey, I was a 24/7 drunk and quit cold turkey, and I quit smoking cigs cold turkey without ever looking back. if it works it works, your basically saying the only way to quit is the way you did it that's like AA saying the only way you can quit is to give your life over to a higher power.


----------



## Benny (Sep 21, 2010)

What about it is psychological bullshit? That book was the only thing that I have ever read that told the real truth. I congratulate you on quitting cold turkey but for most of the population that wants to be free, have a much harder time quitting.


----------



## tylis durden (Nov 12, 2010)

what exactly is the message from the book? whats its secret?

i haven't had a cig in 22 days!


----------



## Squidaroo (Nov 13, 2010)

So pretty much the idea is to not replace the addiction or oral fixation but quit?


----------



## astreet09 (Dec 19, 2010)

Never read the book, but quit cold turkey on my 3rd attempt. Its Almost January, and I haven't smoked since July.

I don't know. I quit for the same reason you did, and all I had to do was CONSTANTLY remind myself why I was doing it. But I also still get cravings sometimes, so I don't know. Maybe there is more to it.


----------



## soledad (Dec 19, 2010)

buy an e-cig. har


----------



## astreet09 (Dec 20, 2010)

I actually think that makes it a little bit harder, but I also thought gum/patches made me more irritated. I don't think smoking something that looks and (sorta? not really) feels like a cigarette isn't going to help you slow down/stop if you're just supplementing it. But thats just what my problem was.


----------



## axolotl (Dec 22, 2010)

no offense but you sound kind of like an informercial - can someone whoÂ´s read the book give a technique?

i do agree though that the most effective long-term thing to do is get the need for any kind of addiction out of your system.
iÂ´ve found the best things to do are:
analyze why you smoke/ how you can manage stress or whatever it is without drugs
read about all the shit they do to your health, and compare how you feel physically smoking vs not smoking
fast for a day then avoid caffeine, sugar, alcohol, and simple carbohydrates at least until you donÂ´t have any nicotine cravings


----------



## Ithyphallic (Dec 24, 2010)

I just looked at it logically. I'm gaining nothing but a few minutes of stimulation from the smoke, it's costing me a fortune (I barely have money to feed my dog on a good day) to slowly kill myself. Cigarettes are mostly a chemical addiction, all they do is increase the amount of nicotene required by your brain to stay balanced and happy. The brain already produces natural nicotene, but in much smaller amounts. So all your doing is pissing your money into a massive corporation to bring your body back to baseline, back to sobriety essentially. The other additives provide the rush, the high (mostly lack of oxygen related I think) that stimulates the mind. In the end you are not benefitting at all, except to build more and more stress and discomfort until you give in and roll/spark that next smoke.

It's nonsensical in so many ways, I just remain a rational, thinking human being and continue smoking. Quit cold turkey, in the middle of smoking weed with my friends gave my pouch of drum to one of them, haven't looked back in almost a full month now. I also quit blazing and drinking that same night, so we'll see what happens next time I get drunk or blazed (if ever). But quitting drinking just had to happen for me to cut smoking, the two for a very long time where part and parcel for me; I wouldnt smoke if I didnt have a drink and wouldn't drink unless I had a smoke. But up until I quit I was having at least 3-4 pretty fat hand rolled smokes, plus a few spliffs a day, it was getting absurd.


----------



## wartomods (Dec 24, 2010)

i think the main idea is to never smoke again.


----------



## Uncle Mom (Dec 26, 2010)

I already have severe health issues. Quitting is a good idea, and to he'll with the taxes. I think it would be easier for me if whoever I was traveling with quit also. 

Either that, or we slaughter each other.......


----------



## blackcoffee (Dec 26, 2010)

i always have a problem when i try to quit. i usually end up smoking when i am drinking because ill care less about the wicked world and the big cigarette trying to steal my last cent until i am six feet under. ahhh!! i need to check out this book. check your local zine library i have read some pretty comprehensive zines about quitting smoking without pills, gum or patches.


----------



## Pheonix (Dec 26, 2010)

for those of you that want to read this book, I added it to the downloads section here http://squattheplanet.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=166


----------



## Mouse (Dec 27, 2010)

u'd think watching both of my grandmothers die from lung issues would be enuff but I still crack now and then. I know all the reasons why I smoke, but can't bring myself to really care.

I havent' smoked since late friday night. it's early monday morning now. I probably wont smoke again for a few days. I usually go a week or sometimes two without smoking. but when I'm out drinking or hanging out with ppl that smoke, I'll do it. it's a purely social thing.


----------



## CardBoardBox (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll tell you how I quit smoking.
Chainsmoke a pack of drum in three days then get pneumonia and spend a month in bed.
My lungs have never been the same. Part of me wants to smoke but a better part of me knows if I want to do any sort of travelling this spring I need to keep the tiny frail fragments of whats left of my lungs. 4 months later and this cough still isn't any better.


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 29, 2010)

Ahh all this talk of cigs makes me want a cig, love my kools!







LIGHT 'EM UP!!!


----------



## junkyard (Jan 2, 2011)

been thinking of quitting for a couple of months, maybe ill give an evaluation of this method.


----------



## 3t87 (Jan 4, 2011)

i smoked numerous smokes a day 2-3 packs of rollies a day with 2 friends and myself and multiple taylor mades bummin, and i had decided to quit smoking but before i quit all tobacco i would chew 1 can of grizzly wintergreen every week for 3 wks and after that i was good, i sometime doubt my ownself though, it is hard and at times i really do want a cig but havent touched one yet its been 73 days with no smokes or chew.


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 3, 2011)

i've been able to quit at times for periods of up to six months and what i found helped was not "quitting" by planning the whole thing out and setting a certain day to have my last smoke and instead just having the idea that i wanted to quit in my head and then just letting it slowly happen, i dont know if that makes any sense or if anyone can relate but personally if i commit to something or plan it out in advance as opposed to just knowing that (whatever it is) is something i want to do and working towards that and letting it happen minus the pressure to have to do it on a specific date then it is alot easier and less stressful and just happens more naturally... especially with smoking cuz the first couple times i tried to quit and planned it out i failed miserably and smoked like crazy before my "last day" till i was sick instead of gradually just takin it down a notch. i know only choosing to quit for up to six months might not count as "quitting" to anyone but that's a long time for me personally and all i can share is my personal experience and hope it helps somehow so i don't know, just haven't wanted to give it up completely yet. also i had a close friend who met this guy who's wife does hypnosis and acupuncture and my friend (chad) went to her for both hypnosis and acupuncture and he swears by it that it completely helped him quit smoking and with other issues he had going on, like anxiety and sleep problems, etc... i dont know how much any of that costs cuz he got to do it for free but im sure i could find out info. if anyone wants any. anyways these were just my thoughts after reading this thread. thx for letting me share. good luck to anyone trying to quit. 
live out loud.


----------



## BrainDeadUnit (Mar 3, 2011)

Good luck to all of you trying to quit!
You can do it!


----------

